# Antialising ausschalten beim Skalieren?



## goela (10. September 2003)

Ist es möglich, das Antialising beim Skalieren irgendwie auszuschalten?

Wenn ich versuche, eine einfarbiges Bild zu skalieren, so verwendet Photoshop ein Antialising - kann man dies ausschalten oder umgehen!
Habe nichts dazu gefunden!


----------



## Mythos007 (10. September 2003)

Hallo goela,

also da gibt es nur ein Workaround zu. 

Dazu änderst Du die Interpolationsart bei der Bildneuberechnung…

Bearbeiten => Voreinstellungen => Allgemeine…
=> Interpolation = [Pixelwiederholung]

Mit einem Klick auf [OK] bestätigen

Danach kannst Du Dein Bild wie gewünscht skalieren. Es kommt zwar
nicht das Top Ergebnis bei raus aber es dürfte auf jeden Fall um einiges
besser aussehen [in Deinem speziellen Fall]

Danach nicht vergessen die Interpolationsart wieder auf [Bikubisch]  zu stellen.

Das beste Ergebnis dürftest Du hierbei aber mit einem auf Vektoren
basierenden Programm Deiner Wahl erzielen, da diese das ganz anders
handeln …


----------



## goela (11. September 2003)

Danke Mythos!  Werde es gleich mal ausprobieren. Wenn's nicht den gewünschten Erfolg bringt, dann werde ich eben zu Illustrator zurückgreifen!


----------

